# Radio Set Type Marconi 727



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys,

Can anybody provide any details about the Marconi 727 radio set. This was fitted onboard a ship in the 40's. I would like to know if possible what sort of effective working range the set had, any other spec details would be of great assistance.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Many thanks to Malcolm for his assistance with this query.

Thanks,

Mark


----------

